# Help please!!!



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, so I got my hedgehog just about a month ago, as I posted before making sure I was doing everything right. Well, tonight she had babies. I did not know she was pregnant, at all, then there were squeaky noises coming from her cage. We know there are two of them for sure, possibly more, we dont' want to bother her. What do I do, is there anything special? We are making sure she has enough food, and giving her all she wants right now. I already know I am not going to sell what I have of them, I will only place them with competent people I know, or keep them myself.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Give Mom her space for about 10 days to 2 weeks. Just give her food and water. After 10 days to 2 weeks, you should be able to start handling the babies.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

look up breeding. 
did u get ur hedgehog from a pet store or breeder?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Take out her wheel, try not to disturbe her, leave her completely alone except to give her food and water, don't clean her cage....and wait 10-14 days before peeking. Good luck!!


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaw you must be very proud


----------



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

I got her from a breeder, not a pet store. She isn't eating anything other than live crickets, meal and wax worms. She won't barely touch her regular food right now. We moved the food and water dishes so they are closer to her little bag, in hopes that she will use them while they are right there. We believe there are 3, maybe 4 babies. She moved her bag to right next to her wheel, so I don't know if I should touch that right now. We aren't touching her bag at all, and only peeking through when she comes out quick to get her bugs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Take her wheel out* and call the breeder and let her know. Unplanned pregnancies shouldn't happen from a breeder.


----------



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

Her wheel is out, but she still is not eating. Is this normal?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Moms don't usually eat much for several days after having babies. Keep offering her the bugs. I am sorry you bought a 8 week old baby that was pregnant. That is not good for her, she was too young. Please PM me the name of the breeder you got her from. 

It is always important to separate the weaned males from the females by the time they are 7 weeks old.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

nikki said:


> *Take her wheel out* and call the breeder and let her know. Unplanned pregnancies shouldn't happen from a breeder.


ya thats why i was asking.


----------



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

Allright, so I think, this will hopefully be my last question on this subject. What do I need to know for the long-term care of my baby hoglets? When do they wean? What do I need to do when they do? Do I need to mix food different? I want to separate them at 6 or 7 weeks? Should I bring them to the vet in a couple weeks? If there is anything else I need to know, or will need to know, please let me know.

Some good news is, that Bridget is finally eating, and I know that there are 3 babies, they look healthy. I saw them while she was moving around in her sack, she was cleaning one of them  One is like twice the size of the other two.

Sorry, I know what to do with dogs, but not hedgehogs, lol


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

idk the answer to your question, but i read in a book that if you disturb the mother hedgie, then the mother may eat her hoglets. talk to the breeder you got your hedgie from about hoglet care. b if they are a breeder, then they will know lots about hoget care.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Before 2 weeks, don't touch anything and let mom take care of them alone. Don't disturb her if it's not to put food and water. Mom could kill or eat her babies.

After they got 2 weeks, you can start, progressively to hold the babies. Take out mom fist.

To help the mom with her milk, you can give cottage chease, and put some drop of beer without alcohol!!

Is the breeders in the forum??

At 5 weeks, you have to separate them to mom to see if they eat well alone. You have to check how are their dropping and you have to take their weight every day to make sure that thay eat enough.

At 6 weeks they could go to their new home. And before 7-8 weeks you separated males and female.

I'm sorry I don't speak well english but I hope that it will help.

Don't be shy to ask other questions!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not a breeder, but from what I've read, I think you're supposed to separate the little males from the mom at 5 weeks. They come into sexual maturity faster than the females, so if they're left in for too long, they could actually impregnate the mom. I think the girls can be left with mom for another week or so, though. But again, not a breeder, so maybe check around the forum and see if someone else has confirmed this, or pm Nancy or one of the other breeders to be sure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I start wean my hoglets at 6 weeks and seperate the males and females by 7 weeks. You can start handling the babies when they are 2 weeks old, just start with one..only hold for a minute or two when mom is out of the nest and put back. If she's ok with that the next day you can take out each one for a minute or two. Slowly increase the amount of handling as they get older. You can start adding ground up kitten food at about 4-5 weeks in a seperate dish for the babies to get used to. As they get older they will be able to eat unground kitten food. I give my nursing moms a bit of kitten food added to their food just to keep up with the extra they need while nursing...not a lot but maybe a teaspoon or two, depending on how many babies she has. I don't see any need to take them to the vet, at least before they're weaned, unless there seems to be a problem. Don't worry about one being bigger that does happen. Good luck with your little guys and we'd love to see pics as they get bigger 

Also feel free to ask as many questions as you like. Oh by the way did you ever contact the breeder and let them know what happened?


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> I'm not a breeder, but from what I've read, I think you're supposed to separate the little males from the mom at 5 weeks. They come into sexual maturity faster than the females, so if they're left in for too long, they could actually impregnate the mom..


Sorry but it's not right. You have to separated the babies from their mom at 5 weeks but you can let all the babies together even if there is mâles and females. We do that to see if they can eat by themselves. But you have to separate males and female at 7 1/2 - 7 weeks because hedgehog could be mature at 8 weeks but they are to young.

If you see a baby-male at 5 weeks and he doesn't eat well, you have to let him with her mom. He could stay with mom until 7-7 1/2 weeks. But after that you have to separate him with mom.

I don't know if you can understand what I say!!?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I go totally by the individual baby. Boys I wean away from mom especially, and sisters quicker than the girls. I had a little guy a while back that was not quite 6 weeks old and was leaving little deposits in his hedgie bag. :lol: 

Starting at about 4 weeks I always offer the babies RC baby cat when they are out for playtime and socialization. Those boys that are eating fine by 5 weeks start spending a few hours a day away from mom, first with other boys or a sister, then by themselves. It totally depends on the individual baby.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Nancie's right!! You have to observe them to be sure that every one can eat.  

Good luck, and don't forget the pictures when it'll be the time!!


----------

